# GIK Acoustics $600 Shopping Spree Giveaway Announcement



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Win a $600 Shopping Spree at GIK Acoustics!​*








Home Theater Shack and GIK Acoustics have teamed up to give away a $600 Shopping Spree to a lucky member here at HTS. The winning member will get to shop at *GIK Acoustics online store*.

This is the announcement thread only... for all the details and comments please see the *GIK $600 Shopping Spree Giveaway Discussion Thread*.

Good luck and thanks for being a member at Home Theater Shack. :T


----------

